# Hair nails and skin growing too fast????



## simm (Dec 25, 2006)

Just a quick question lads.....

Recently my hair has been growing at an unheard of rate, and i chewed down all my finger nails on thursday, yet they are all fully grown and very long since then...I look like i have lost weight and feel skinny yet i am 120kgs at 6'4'' tall...I had a pituitary tumor diagnosed in 2004 yet it had dissapeared completely in sep 2007 (mri proved this)...The tumor itself was not producing any hormones, yet i really feel strange lately, in the sense that when i eat i have to crap very soon after and i feel very strong too...neck hair, facial hair, and back hair is growing VERY fast too....I have just turned 30yrs old....Anybody know the reasons why hair and nails grow sooo fast and skin looks young??? Is it due to hgh levels???? Any advice appreciated....


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Is it a full moon ?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Is it a full moon ?


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds like high testosterone levels mate.


----------



## simm (Dec 25, 2006)

beequeth said:


> Sounds like high testosterone levels mate.


Thanks for the reply..Is there any easy way i can get it tested without my doctor being involved as he knows i used hgh MANY yrs ago???


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

A good friend of mine had a tumour in his pituitary gland. This required surgery and he has since needed to be continually medicated.

Although you've not needed the surgery, as you probably know the pituitary controls the regulation of hormones, including testosterone.

I think you should see your GP and insist on being referred as soon as possible - just to be on the safe side. Good luck with it.


----------



## simm (Dec 25, 2006)

Paulieb said:


>


Were the hell did you get my school photo from:tongue10:


----------



## simm (Dec 25, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> A good friend of mine had a tumour in his pituitary gland. This required surgery and he has since needed to be continually medicated.
> 
> Although you've not needed the surgery, as you probably know the pituitary controls the regulation of hormones, including testosterone.
> 
> I think you should see your GP and insist on being referred as soon as possible - just to be on the safe side. Good luck with it.


Hope your mates ok now!!! Sorry i didn't mention it earlier...I was being seen by an endocrinologist in oxford endo centre, yet he looked at my scan said it's fine and away i went after ketone test, oral glucose test, blood work, thyroid test, prolactins etc as he was looking for acromegaly also, as my cousin suffered from gigantism during his teenage years, and he is now small compared to me...lol......Last september i had repeat mri scan and tumor has completely dissapeared, i also never needed any medication or surgery, therefore i cannot understand my recent symptoms..I look about 25yrs old too...


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

simm said:


> Thanks for the reply..Is there any easy way i can get it tested without my doctor being involved as he knows i used hgh MANY yrs ago???


Mate, the reason I say that is because if I do a AAS cycle using testosterone, thats exactly what happens to me.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

simm said:


> Were the hell did you get my school photo from:tongue10:


I googled it!


----------



## simm (Dec 25, 2006)

beequeth said:


> Mate, the reason I say that is because if I do a AAS cycle using testosterone, thats exactly what happens to me.


Thanks bud...I'm gonna see my doctor this week and ask for blood work!!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> A good friend of mine had a tumour in his pituitary gland. This required surgery and he has since needed to be continually medicated.
> 
> Although you've not needed the surgery, as you probably know the pituitary controls the regulation of hormones, including testosterone.
> 
> I think you should see your GP and insist on being referred as soon as possible - just to be on the safe side. Good luck with it.


x2 I wouldn't be hesitating to visit the doctor...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Be glad your not this guy...

SnJWVsXt-78[/MEDIA]]


----------



## simm (Dec 25, 2006)

Poor bloke, puts everything in life into perspective!!! Lad in red t-shirt looked disgusted the ****er!!!


----------

